

Team behind Broadersheet app launches 'Last.fm for news' - mikecane
http://www.journalism.co.uk/2/articles/539599.php

======
rdl
I am definitely a fan of a service which passively learns my tastes as a side
effect of activity (like amazon recommendations, last.fm) vs. Requiring me to
manually enter my favorites, especially over a large and evolving set of
items.

